# Needs bits ?



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you need to get some router bits jump on this one.

Free Video!
With any Internet purchase, you will receive a FREE video (while quantities last).

For
Arched Raised Panels Made Easy
Glass Panel Doors Made Easy
Router Tables Made Easy
Cabinetmaking Made Easy
Mini Raised Panels Made Easy

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/

GREAT Videos and they are FREE 

I order a set of Doormaking Templates (Sommerset) on sale for 60.oo on the 2nd of May and I ask for 2 free videos not to sure if I will get two of them but one for sure,they did list both on the shipping list but I will see see on the 5th of May. (part # TMP-005 )


BJ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Need Bits

Just a little feed back.

Well I got the Doormaking Templates and the VHS video tape plus the free one (Cabinetmaking Made Easy) all I can say they are great. WOW !
With many new ways to use the router table and how to make the Raised Panels quick and easy.
Plus a new way to make a router table top that's also great plus a new type of fence for the router table.
I going to make the fence today and start using it on my router table it's that great, I will post a snapshot or two after I get in done and have used it. ( in JIGS )
Just a small note ** about, It works off one 3/8" drop pin on one end table top and the fence and a screw down knob and slot on the other end of the fence and it has a drop in blank in the center so you can make a chip breaker for all your bits... 
They use a 10 deg.cut on the center part but I think I will use a T & G setup for that part.
Because it's quick and easy to make and cheaper with MDF stock.
They use white poly for the router top and the fence back with vac. pickup.
Router top was about 28" x 28" with a 4" center hole to accommodate the 3 1/2 " O.D. Panel Bit...no sq. table insert to hinder with the siding of the stock on the table top.
CMT bits and products. http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/

They are great videos so if you need a bit, get the free video while quantities last.

Bj


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

That very guy was at the Woodworking Show last weekend. He was making cabinets with raised doors as fast as you could watch. He had a setup jig for large bit depths and a pocket screw jig. It looked easy although I know he has years perfecting his pitch. He kept his audience in awe because he was so good. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Filbertech/Derek

That guy was Mark Sommerfeld the owner/CEO of sommerfeldtools
he is that good.
But it is that easy once you make one or two face frames and cabinets with the right tools (router bits and pocket jig).
I'm not to keen on the way he makes doors for glass ,Norm of the NYWS did it the right way I think, he made the glass fit into a sq.corners or to say he cuts the inside of the door to take on the glass in the top stile (Cathedral) with a bottom bit and sq.corners.
Glass for cabinets can be a big price item if they are not cut sq. (90 deg.)

Did he demo his new router table ? the one with a full poly top. (black)

Have a good one

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Derek
One more thing.
Did he demo the quick way and shortcut way to make Raised Panels by clamping down a scrap plywood to router table top. ?
Neat trick ,YES 

Bj


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Bob, What I do remember is he did have a new table and used a crank through the top for fine adjustments and a yellow star- type jig to set the depths on the door cutting bits. He used 1x3 oak to whip the face frames up in short order. You are correct, he brought his operation and caught the attention of a lot of the patrons. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Derek
It may have not been his new router table but then it may have been.
He has a trick way of setting up the Panel bits and others, he will use a rubber gromnet down inside of the router motor shaft (looks like a stanard wire gromnet 1/8" I.D. 1/2" O.D.) because all the CMT bits are the same height size, it gives the bit a way to clamp on the right way.
He noted that it's NO NO to put the bit all the way in to the motor shaft and then tighten the collet down.
But the rubber gromnet takes care of that one.
The 1st. thing I did after viewing the video, I when out to the shop and got into the junk box and got hand full out for my routers.
I was using O-Rings on my router bits for this type of job but this sounds like a better way to go and I will only need to do it one time per router.

Bj


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Bob, I don't know where you are but are you familiar with craigslist? I have bought some nice tools there. Working through the night, I can usually get a response on an item that interests me before everyone else is awake. The prices are usually pretty good- a lot of people sell tools out of desperation. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Derek

"craigslist?" = Yes
"where you are"
Just left click on my user name it will tell all (bobj3) + ( then View)

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a short update on the Fence for the Router Table.

Well I ran out of Hard Wood for the new fence but I did have some MDF stock to fit my old fence with a facelift.

It's 3/4" MDF that's in 3 parts, the center part can be replace in a flash with a 
T & G insert that you can move the fence into and cut a perfect profile of the bit to eliminate the rip out of the stock when routing and to cover the black hole of deth behide the bit and to help the vac. system work better removing the chips.

When I get some more hard wood stock , ▼
The new fence is a take off on Bob's & Ricks Ploy.fence but it only has one clamp on the far end.
The base on the fence has a 1/2" pin on one end of the fence that drops into a hole (1/2" drill bushing) on the router table as a pivot point the other end of the fence has radius slot about 5" long that drops over a stud that's screwed into the router top and a 3/8-16 knob that locks it down.

The front edge of the fence will move about 1 1/2 " in front of the bit and when you move the fence back it will move back 4 " or so.
The fence can be removed quick and easy by removing the lock down knob just like Bob's and Rick's so you change the bit on the router by lifting the router out of the router table.

See some snapshots of the update facelift below.

Bj :


----------

